# Managing a B&B vacancies?



## jonoandfern

We are an English couple wanting to move to Italy and have years experience managing small hotels and b&b's. We've search all over the internet to try and find a job where we could manage a b&b or guesthouse or small hotel but have found it really difficult to find anything. we don't really mind where in Italy.....can anyone give us any advice?


----------



## italy

jonoandfern said:


> We are an English couple wanting to move to Italy and have years experience managing small hotels and b&b's. We've search all over the internet to try and find a job where we could manage a b&b or guesthouse or small hotel but have found it really difficult to find anything. we don't really mind where in Italy.....can anyone give us any advice?



might be able to help... am not sure how the message system works here or indeed if you are allowed to post any details ... anyway its in Abruzzo... the Comune owns a Hostel for which they are looking for a person or persons to run... they have just asked us ...well yesterday to see if we could help out .. no real details on the rental.. but there will be one .. and an option to buy too.. if you manage to contact me then we can talk more about it...


----------



## jonoandfern

You can email us on k[/email] to give us more details. Thank you


----------



## italy

jonoandfern said:


> You can email us on k[/email] to give us more details. Thank you


seems neither of us have a private message facility... not sure how it works.. i have a non personal email address.. [email protected] .. if this is not allowable am sorry mods was not aware


----------

